
Show HN: React comment section component that keeps those to yourself - ctrlaltdev
https://github.com/ctrlaltdev/react-comments-void
======
ctrlaltdev
Comments are hell - so I made this component that stores them in localStorage
- so you can only see your comments. Was for fun.

Example on CodePen:
[https://codepen.io/ctrlaltdev/pen/XPZNNP](https://codepen.io/ctrlaltdev/pen/XPZNNP)

